# »[s e c r e t]«



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

*?[s e c r e t]?*





»[Rules]«

*»*Maximum of three requests per week
*»*Credit is required, rep is not. 


»[Outlet]«

»Avatars
»Signatures
»Sets
»Random 
»Profile pictures
»Banners 


»[Template]«​
*Request:* (ava/sig/set/trans/random)
*Stock:* (if low quality, I shall do the best I can)
*Size:* (senior/junior)
*Border Style:* (if you want to choose)
*Text:* (any specific text?)​

»[FAQ]«​
»*Do you make animated GIFs?*
No.

»*Does requesting a set count as one request?*
Yes.

»*Do I need to disable my sig?*
Your choice.

»*How long will it take you to make my request?*
I get ill very frequently and because of this, I cannot always attend to your requests as quickly as possible. You _might_ have to wait more than three days.

»*Do I need to have a certain number of posts to be able to request?*
No.

»*I like your style...but I don't know what to request!*
That's absolutely fine. I can make a random set/avatar for you. You can even tell me what you want it to be on (anime series/character, real people, etc.)

»*Thank you for making my request! What should I do when I wear it?*
Just credit me, please.

»*Thank you for making my request! But I hate it!*
Don't use it.


_I have the right to reject any request for any reason.
Any other questions? Ask in the thread._​


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

»[Samples]«


​


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

?[Samples]?











​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

Stock:

Size: one125x125 and one 150x150
Border Style:variety and effects
text: itsmylife
request avatar


 thanks riku


----------



## Rima (Mar 30, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border Style: Text: Put RimaMashiro on the sig.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> Stock:
> 
> Size: one125x125 and one 150x150
> Border Style:variety and effects
> ...


----------



## Damaris (Mar 30, 2010)

size: senior avatar
border: up to you
text: "princess of a palace cracked"

can i put my two requests together?
i'll rep you twice. if so:


just a simple sig transparency
my only request is that i have one option with the "bullet" and one without. the banner in both would be nice.
thank you, and good luck with your shop.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 30, 2010)

*Stock:*  (I hope you can use) 
*Size:* 150 x 150 avatar 
*Border Style:* Like  one pl0x 
*Text:* Euphen 


And since you said that 2 requests were fine..  

*Here's number 2:* 

*Stock:* 
*Size:* One 125x125 avatar and a 150x150 avatar. 
Can you do two? :< If not, then just the 150x150 ava. 
*Border:* Like  one please   
*Text:* 


Chop chop Ally.


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2010)

yo Riku!!

Stock:
Size: 150 x 150 please.
Border Style: 

thank you!!
oh and if you need staff, I'll help.


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

Rima said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Junior
> Border Style: Text: Put RimaMashiro on the sig.







I hope you like it. ^____^


----------



## Rima (Mar 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> I hope you like it. ^____^



I love it. pek

But could you resize the avatar? I'm only a junior member. 
Size: 125 x 125


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

Damaris said:


> size: senior avatar
> border: up to you
> text: "princess of a palace cracked"
> 
> ...



yus.



sorry this is so shitty and choppy, but here you go ;__;


*Spoiler*: _what a risque picture o_ 









ty <3333



Rima said:


> I love it. pek
> 
> But could you resize the avatar? I'm only a junior member.
> Size: 125 x 125





forgive me, it's 2am and I've got a chest infection ;__;

I'm so glad you like it <333


----------



## Rima (Mar 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> forgive me, it's 2am and I've got a chest infection ;__;
> 
> I'm so glad you like it <333



Thanks but I must spread before I rep you again. :sweat


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 30, 2010)

Stock: 
Size: Junior (125 x 125)
Border Style: Rounded, no border
Text: None

Work your magic pek


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> *Stock:*  (I hope you can use)
> *Size:* 150 x 150 avatar
> *Border Style:* Like  one pl0x
> *Text:* Euphen
> ...



BOTH ARE SHITTY LOW TIER STOCKS, BUT SINCE ILU I'LL DO THEM

NOT MY FAULT THEY'RE UGLY AND SHITTY OKAY


----------



## kyochi (Mar 30, 2010)

HUSH YOU, I LOVE THEM ALL. pek 

But as you know, I can't rep you atm..So wait for the rep. 
I'm going to use the 125x125 avatar tomorrow, so I'll just credit for now. 


Thank you Riku.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


>



holly shit riku their amazing REP


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> yo Riku!!
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 150 please.
> ...





ty for the offer  but riku wants to solo for now~



Mist Puppet said:


> Stock:
> Size: Junior (125 x 125)
> Border Style: Rounded, no border
> Text: None
> ...



what magic? ;__;



this stock is so mean, i'm sorry this sucks 


to those who need to spread, take your time, dw <3

also, your compliments/comments make me so happy ;___;

/sad loser

it's because i'm a photoshop noob and you guys think my stuff looks good

OR ARE YOU LYING TO ME?!


----------



## santanico (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks Riku.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> this stock is so mean, i'm sorry this sucks



I'll make sure to spank the stock when it gets home from school. 

 But thank you very much


----------



## Damaris (Mar 30, 2010)

you're so awesome 
i will make this thread my new home
like a small rep-lacking mousie with fleas


but seriously, great work 
i repped and i'll use them tomorrow
it's my sleepy time now 
/snores


SECOND PAGE REPRESENT


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd like a set of this please.



Senior size, dotted border for both sig and avy.

Lets hope the mods don't get all prissy about it :


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 31, 2010)

Could I request a random avatar? :33


Also, good luck with your newly open shop Riku


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 31, 2010)

Requesting avy ~ 

150x150, varieties of borders?


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 31, 2010)

Damaris said:


> you're so awesome
> i will make this thread my new home
> like a small rep-lacking mousie with fleas
> 
> ...



;________; this means so much to me ;____; ty ty ty <3333333




Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a set of this please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl, don't blame me if it gets removed then! x3







ZigZag said:


> Could I request a random avatar? :33
> 
> 
> Also, good luck with your newly open shop Riku



sure and thank you so much pek


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 31, 2010)

sweets said:


> Requesting avy ~
> 
> 150x150, varieties of borders?



​


----------



## ZigZag (Mar 31, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> sure and thank you so much pek



Your welcome ^_^

And thank you for the avatar


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 31, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> ​



  sweets is pleased


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

riku

stock


one 150x150 one 125x125

different styles  solid border

just make it beautiful and itsmylife on it 




thanks riku 

avatar


ok no sig thats fine


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2010)

this is your last edit, right? D:

sorry, I'm going to have to reject yours tock for the sig, I'm not that good at trans, you might have to go to tousen's shop or something


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

thats fine...sorry again....

i just cant make up my mind lately....


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 1, 2010)

Omg Riku has a shop <3 Requesting is a must :33.

Ava; 150 x 150 
Style:  
Stock:  


Thanks Riku


----------



## Tegami (Apr 1, 2010)

Riku <3 
Good luck on your shop <3

Just thought I'd spread some wuv (//.^)


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2010)

^ thank you, but no spam in here! x3


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 1, 2010)

omg i love them need to rep now... thanks riku 

need to spread then ill get them....

just reped


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 1, 2010)

rikuuuu. 

av please <3



Something beautiful. 

Thanks~


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2010)

*kelsey <3*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2010)

Alexandritee said:


> rikuuuu.
> 
> av please <3
> 
> ...



yum yum yum

*steals stock*

i'm sorry alex, i did no justice to this cute boy 



feel free to neg ;__;


----------



## S (Apr 1, 2010)

Senior sized sig and avatar please


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 1, 2010)

how cute


----------



## Damaris (Apr 1, 2010)

riku riku riku 

i've got two stocks
one is pretty questionable, so take your pick. 
i just want one of your bootylicious beautiful sets please.
all choices are up to you. 
rocket power is a go~


and



THIRD PAGE REPRESENT 
**


----------



## Alexandritee (Apr 2, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> yum yum yum
> 
> *steals stock*
> 
> ...



gorgeous, just gorgeous <3

you did wonderful. 

thanks so much. fffff 24 hr'd. rep coming your way tomorrow. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 2, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *kelsey <3*



I love you Riku . Thank youu <3


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 2, 2010)

damaris, i'm SO sorry for the delay ;____________;

my PS fucked up and I had to reinstall it >__>

you and your risque stocks~! i didn't do the second one because it's late and I feel tired


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2010)

*Doesn't use the template* 




I don't care what you do, just do it.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 2, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> damaris, i'm SO sorry for the delay ;____________;
> 
> my PS fucked up and I had to reinstall it >__>
> 
> you and your risque stocks~! i didn't do the second one because it's late and I feel tired



why are you complaining about a delay?
you're one of the fastest setmakers here 
and thank you thank you thank you 
it's gorgeous. 

i love my risque stocks, i can't help it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> *Doesn't use the template*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only for you kyewchuu, only for you and your shitty LQ stocks. DON'T BLAME ME FOR THE SHITTY RESULT! 

I'm assuming you want avatars, right?





Damaris said:


> why are you complaining about a delay?
> you're one of the fastest setmakers here
> and thank you thank you thank you
> it's gorgeous.
> ...



aww, ty ;__; (every time i see your name now, I think boobs and sheryl  remember to cred, dirty girl)


----------



## Sine (Apr 3, 2010)

> I like your style...but I don't know what to request!
> That's absolutely fine. I can make a random set/avatar for you. You can even tell me what you want it to be on (anime series/character, real people, etc.)



i'd like a byakuran avatar 
150x150


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

another avy riku..

itsmylife on it please, one 125x125 one 150x150

different styles solid border(your avys r just awesome)

*stock*



do your magic..


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

shiner said:


> i'd like a byakuran avatar
> 150x150



i have lots of gorgeous stocks, so take your pick


----------



## Sine (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous indeed; bug


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

i'll report your bug ass for spamming, gtfo


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> another avy riku..
> 
> itsmylife on it please, one 125x125 one 150x150
> 
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

again they r AWESOME 


thanks riku


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad you like them~


----------



## kyochi (Apr 3, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> only for you kyewchuu, only for you and your shitty LQ stocks. DON'T BLAME ME FOR THE SHITTY RESULT!



<3 



~riku~ said:


> I'm assuming you want avatars, right?



Yes, but damn. I forgot to tell you that I wanted them senior sized.  

Thank you anyway.  


Edit: God dammit, I gotta spread.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 3, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> aww, ty ;__; *(every time i see your name now, I think boobs and sheryl  remember to cred, dirty girl)*



then my reason to exist has been verified ;_;


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 3, 2010)

Avatar Riku.  
size: junior.
same border style as yours.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

(´・ω・) said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry ;____;



Stella Loussier said:


> Avatar Riku.
> size: junior.
> same border style as yours.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 3, 2010)

lovely. 
Repping and crediting~


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

I accidently put 150x150 there, I edited my post

thank you, come again~


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh okay, alright I will.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Riku .

Can I have a random Ava of Mukuro or Hibari <3
I love your avas so much


----------



## Mαri (Apr 3, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted
Effects: Do whatever looks nice. I'd like it focused on Kotone and her gar glasses.

Will rep and cred. :33


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

mukuro is mine kelsey 

i couldn't decide which to make so I made both x3


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Riku <3 Let me just go spread luvv :33

Fuck 24'd, will rep tomorrow .


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 3, 2010)

TAKE YOUR TIME, GIRL WITH GOOD TASTE 

here, mari, i thought it would look better without that boy in the background, so I erased him out of the picture, i hope you don't mind~


----------



## Mαri (Apr 4, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> TAKE YOUR TIME, GIRL WITH GOOD TASTE
> 
> here, mari, i thought it would look better without that boy in the background, so I erased him out of the picture, i hope you don't mind~



I was actually gonna ask you to take him out in the original post, then I figured you'd do it anyway  .

Thank you :33


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 4, 2010)

okay   ty~


----------



## Kairi (Apr 4, 2010)

O NO U DI'NT MAEK A SHOPPE AND DID NOT TELL ME U:<

For that I demand Kairi avy + Stock [experimenting myself = awesome shit loff], will be worn later this week/next week. I can't find good stock anywhere to make me one.

I DEMAND GOOD SHIT RIKU >:I


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Kairi said:


> O NO U DI'NT MAEK A SHOPPE AND DID NOT TELL ME U:<
> 
> For that I demand Kairi avy + Stock [experimenting myself = awesome shit loff], will be worn later this week/next week. I can't find good stock anywhere to make me one.
> 
> I DEMAND GOOD SHIT RIKU >:I



I didn't know you would care! T^T



I can't find good stock either, thanks for the hard job. 

here are some I found~


*Spoiler*: _you might have these already_


----------



## Sake (Apr 5, 2010)

may i request a random avatar? i want one from you, but i have no stock xD just pick something cute, preferably animu/mango~


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

sure, you gave me all the details x3


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

*sake*;


----------



## Juice (Apr 5, 2010)

Stock:


Avatar: 

Size: 150x150

Affect: None

Border: Whatever you think would look best.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Could you re-upload the picture to another server? The link and picture doesn't work.


----------



## Juice (Apr 5, 2010)

How is this?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah, it's fine. so you don't want any effects? no colour manipulation or anything?


----------



## Juice (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, you can mess around with it if you would like.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 5, 2010)

ALLY!!!!!! 
Please make me a quick avatar out of this!! HURRY. 


150 x 150 
With  kind of border please. 


 GOGOGO. 
/I don't care if it comes out shitty-looking.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

riku can have an avy of this...

one 125x125 and one 150x150...

solid border...squared



itsmylife on it and effects..just make it cute :33

thanks..


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, since you said you wanted no effects, I made a plain one and two others with light colour manipulation. Take whichever~


----------



## Juice (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

kyewchu! i only saw it now!


----------



## kyochi (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

working on yours now, itsmylife


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

soo cute  thanks riku...

rep


----------



## Kairi (Apr 5, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> I didn't know you would care! T^T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, had you told me i would have scowered the interwebs for good stock, but you didn't 

omg its lovely hunnybean <3
ty for stock pek


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

what, should I write in the op, 'RIKU IS BAD AT SEARCHING FOR KAIRI STOCKS'?! 

did you already have those stocks though?


----------



## Kairi (Apr 5, 2010)

YES YOU SHOULD 

i had 2/5 stocks there. i <333333 your style rikuchan, i'd ask to work here but your style > mines <3


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

such lies. seriously. you're lying.  i like your work so much, I regard you so highly 

but since you offered, i'll let you work here in may/june!


----------



## Kairi (Apr 5, 2010)

in may, i'll be better
ty bby


*Spoiler*: _stocks if someone ask you to make a random avy_ 











*slies off*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

KAIRI, HAVE I EVER TOLD YOU HOW MUCH I LOVE YOU?!  *kissu kissu*


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 5, 2010)

okay.

I NEED TO WORK IN DIS SHOPPE 

pl0x?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not hiring anyone at the moment, I will be at the end of May. :3


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 5, 2010)

oh damn


----------



## Sake (Apr 6, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *sake*;



adsasdasfasthanksss <3

give me some time to spread my shit around, because i can't rep you atm D;


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 6, 2010)

i take it you like it then <3333

it's alright, you can take as long as you want~


----------



## Juice (Apr 7, 2010)

I would like another avatar please. 



Size; Senior.

Border; What you would like.

Effects; Nothing too flashy.


Thanks.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Juice (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 7, 2010)

it's okay, come again~


----------



## krome (Apr 7, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border Style: Surprise me
Text: None.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

Could you upload the stock to another server? It says;

 503 Service Unavailable

No server is available to handle this request.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

riku...:33

just one 125x125 and one 150x150

effects solid border squared 

work your magic 

*stock*



thanks


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

itsmylife;


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

wow that was quick thanks riku  

their gorgeous 

how r u today


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

that was slow lol, i was eating lunch 

glad you like them though~

i'm okay

how was your bday?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

umm it was wild..my friends definitely planed something insane..and i was in the middle of it...

your welcome i always love your work


----------



## krome (Apr 8, 2010)

@ riku - Sorry  New .


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

nyaaa~~ working on that now

is that ciel? <3


----------



## krome (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks a bunch. :33 Yes, it is.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

sorry it isn't anything much; i'm supposed to be doing work right now


----------



## krome (Apr 8, 2010)

It's great  Thanks~


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

You need to fix that image and what do you mean by semi-rounded? (The image address is to your own computer, you need to upload them into sites like tinypic or photobucket. I got the last image of Luka though)


Oh, okay lol.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, its this stupid school laptop I'm using. [I'll see if I can do it when I get home]


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

sure sure~~


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, Riku! I totally love your style! If it's ok, can you please make me a set? I would be really grateful!

Stock: 

Sig:
size: junior size
text: I'm not who you think I am.....
And Amatsunohina
note: below it, can you please add the credit in small text[optional]

Avatar:
size: junior size
text: Amatsunohina
note: The anbu one please

thank you very much! I'm sorry if I bothered you in some way, whatsoever


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

okay;

1. credit for what?

2. what do you mean by 'the anbu one please'


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

1. Set by Riku

2. Uhm.... For the avatar, please use the anbu hinata as the focal point


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

oh okay, i'll make it in a few mins then, i'm currently busy. <3 no bother at all though!


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I've been trying to rep you for minutes!!! Uh, have to spread


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

You don't need to spread because you've never repped me before lol. You can rep me when it's convenient for you, I'm in no hurry. :3


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea!! Finally repped you! But I'm gonna rep you twice because I requested for both an avatar and a sig


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

no, I don't need two reps for that


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

But I want to... But if you insist; okay!!

Thanks again so much and sorry if my request was confusing

BTW-- what's the shape and what's the border of the avatar


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

that's up to you, what would you like? see the samples or tell me.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Can you do a variety of them if it's ok...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah I can. :3


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks!!!! Do you find my request too troublesome? Gah, keep forgeting to remove my sig


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

it doesn't matter how troublesome it is, I can still do it ;3

I don't fin it troublesome anyway

okay, I'll start on it now, sorry for the delay


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok!!! Thanks-- I'm not In a rush especially with the avatar 'cause I'm using itouch and I can't upload pics here [so I can't use a different avatar other than the default one]

by the way, in the avatar can you also add the text "Broken mirrors reflect my soul" ?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

sure. anything else?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 8, 2010)

riku 
avatar request

borders and effects are up to you
i know you'll make it amazing


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

No that's all thank you


----------



## Hatake Girl (Apr 8, 2010)

riku can you please make me an avatar?
here is the image

you can choose what to do with the background and stuff but could you put my user name somewhere on there? thanks a bunch


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

~riku~ said:


>






A set please!

*Avy;*
Senior.
Have it focus on the two Batmans.

*Border;*
can you use the same border with that first avy above I quoted?

Border for Sig; same border of that second avy I quoted?

Effects; a nice brighten.

Thnkz Riku


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Say riku, who's the guy in your avatar?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Amatsunohina_ 









the guy is my avatar is rokudo mukuro from katekyo hitman reborn




*requests;*
Damaris~
Hatake Girl~
Kay~​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

^sig turn your sig off once you r in reply thread scroll down see the tools its says show your sig click on it please


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

damaris;




​


----------



## Rubi (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh riku, I love it!!!!! Thank you so much!!!! Frigging better than I expected!!! Doumo arigatou gozaimasu!!!!  

But just wondering -- what's the white line in the middle of the sig?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

Hatake Girl;






@amatsu: that's the style of the sig, rofl.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

kay;


----------



## K (Apr 8, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> kay;



thank you!!


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah, remember to credit me.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> damaris;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and thus you remain the most awesome set maker ever 
**
repped, will credit when i get around to using it tomorrow.
thanks. :33


----------



## Mαri (Apr 9, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border/Effects: Whatever you think works


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 9, 2010)

Now I got it ready for you riku. 
set please!: 
Avatar: same style as my recent one. [junior]
Sig: [text: Rock Star, remove the text thats in it]
do whatever you like, cause I know your work is the best.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 9, 2010)

such honeyed words damaris ty ilu ;___;


here you go mari~ (i stole your stock btw >:3)
sorry if you don't like it. i'm kind of bad with two-colour images 









stella, I can't remove words from the picture because I find that too hard. However, I tried, if you're happy with this, then I'll cary on.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 9, 2010)

*hey riku, thanks again for the set.
Are you sure you want to do this solo? There seems to be a lot of people requesting.*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah, i'm okay with it.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> such honeyed words damaris ty ilu ;___;
> 
> 
> here you go mari~ (i stole your stock btw >:3)
> sorry if you don't like it. i'm kind of bad with two-colour images


It looks awesome, Riku! 

EDIT: I'm 24'd riku, I'll remember to rep you


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 9, 2010)

that's nice to hear, my hopes weren't high on that one! ;__;

tyy <333333


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> stella, I can't remove words from the picture because I find that too hard. However, I tried, if you're happy with this, then I'll cary on.


Yes I am riku, do whatever is best and I'll still like it.


----------



## Juice (Apr 9, 2010)

I love your style. Another request. 



I would like another avatar. 

Size; 150.

Effect; Nothing flashy.

Border; whatever you wish to use.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _stella_ 





I'm sorry I took the world's time doing your request. I've been extremely busy as of late. Not only that, I had no idea what to do with your sig since it looks like it's better of being a transparency. So I did what I could, so feel free to not wear it/rep me, it's not really good.










*Spoiler*: _Juice (sorry for the delay)_


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 11, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _stella_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wha- No I love it riku! pek
Its okay, I love it though. 
[got to spread some love, so I'll rep you right away]


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't like it much, it would've been a good transparency, but I'm crap at it. But thanks so much ;_______;


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 11, 2010)

What are you saying, it looks good! 

Sowwie.. couldn't hold this back >.<


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

lol, another set shop would've made it look amazing though


----------



## Stella Loussier (Apr 11, 2010)

Your welcome. 
[still gotta spread]


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

it's okay, take your time~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

riku set.....

do whatever...but if you can transparent the sig...


avy 1 125x125x and one 150x150 on it itsmylife

sig " you taste soo good" 




thanks


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

shall I crop the writing out?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

yes please


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

sorry it's a bit late, I had to eat dinner and get some work out of the way.

~anyway, here, I hope it's all right.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

i love it :33

rep thanks again riku 

dont worry iv also have been busy today....just got back..im adapting to my college again


----------



## Juice (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you, Riku. Great job as usual.


Edit;
I need to spread, but I will get you your rep.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 11, 2010)

thank you (take your time)


----------



## Roy (Apr 11, 2010)

An avy. Since Bya's shop is closed down. 



just do your thing. :33


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 12, 2010)

hello roy~

sorry if it isn't what you expected, my style is different to bya's


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2010)

I actually like this! I was just wondering if I can have a version with the avy showing more of his hair? Or is it too late? Its great anyways 

Thanks!


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 12, 2010)

sure


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks  

will rep and cred


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 12, 2010)

Request~

stock: 
size: 150x150
border: none
edges: not rounded

sry if it sounds picky


----------



## Mαri (Apr 12, 2010)

Stock:
Size: Senior
Border/Edges: Whatever you feel is right.

Do your best Riku


----------



## Damaris (Apr 13, 2010)

RIKU ;______________;
i come to you with my heart and soul exposed
this avatar must not only be an avatar
it must be a crowning monument to the amazingness of the ELEVENTH DOCTOR
so please
for the sake of my life, i entrust this stock to you
because you are the only one i can trust.
the only one worthy.
make it beautiful <333


----------



## Sunako (Apr 13, 2010)

Set please. 
Ava with each of them. 
Make it pretty :3


----------



## Rubi (Apr 14, 2010)

*hey riku! Could you please make mu current avvie star shaped? And also please remove the text and leave only the amatsunohina text. Thank you!*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry for the delay guys, i've got exams next week and i've been crash working 


*ViolentlyHappy*;

I assumed you just wanted a square shape then? You didn't point out a specific guy to do so I did all of them. Sorry if you don't like it, I'm not very good with b&w ones x__x




*Mαri*;

stealing another stock from you 





*Damaris*; 

DRAMA QUEEN. where are all your slutty stocks 
sorry if it doesn't look as good as you expected


----------



## Sake (Apr 14, 2010)

hi rikuuu~

*Spoiler*: _you choose between these two, because i can't :I_ 








avatar- no borders, please and thank you


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2010)

do you just want it to be a square shape?


----------



## Sake (Apr 14, 2010)

yes please :3


----------



## Damaris (Apr 14, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *Damaris*;
> 
> DRAMA QUEEN. where are all your slutty stocks
> sorry if it doesn't look as good as you expected



as soon as they make slutty stocks of him, trust me i'll be all over that 
WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ;____________;
it's so good
simple, but elegant and possessing a feeling of confidence
i adore it 
i love youuuu


----------



## Kakashi666 (Apr 14, 2010)

Request: Transparent
Stock: 
Size: senior 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2010)

riku set 
 avy one 125x125 one 150x150 squared solid border itsmylife on it

on sig..."I just cant resist you" also squared solid border and big :33




do whatever u want 

thanks


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2010)

ilu more damaris 


*sunako*;

you're beautiful! 

sorry if it's not pretty enough D:






*amatsu*;

I hope this is okay~




*sake*;

i ended up doing both, just use either or both lol




*[requests]*
kakashi666~
itsmylife~​


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 14, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> sorry for the delay guys, i've got exams next week and i've been crash working
> 
> 
> *ViolentlyHappy*;
> ...



It's awesome~ 
Perfect-o!


----------



## Rubi (Apr 15, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> ilu more damaris
> 
> 
> *sunako*;
> ...



*Thanks a lot riku! Love it. But I can't decide between the two *


----------



## Sake (Apr 15, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *sake*;
> 
> i ended up doing both, just use either or both lol



oh, thank you 
guess who needs to spread again ;A; sry, will rep when i can~


----------



## Sunako (Apr 15, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> ilu more damaris
> 
> 
> *sunako*;
> ...



omg  *loves*


----------



## Rubi (Apr 15, 2010)

*but tbh I was goin to use those as my sig... Not avatar... Sorry, I'm feelin nuts... You forgive though...right...?


*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2010)

*kakashi666*;

I didn't know if you wanted effects or anything, or just a plain transparency
so let me know if you do want it




*itsmylife*;

hope it's okay~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *itsmylife*;
> 
> hope it's okay~




its perfect :33

but for the avy can you focus on the faces necks..and shoulders :33 and add naruto hand on her hair too


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2010)

sure


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> sure



thanks 

dammit...on 24...will rep as soon as i can...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2010)

it's okay, glad to be of service~


----------



## Kakashi666 (Apr 15, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *kakashi666*;
> 
> I didn't know if you wanted effects or anything, or just a plain transparency
> so let me know if you do want it



Thanks Riku, that is exactly what I wanted  to. pek


----------



## Mαri (Apr 15, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *Mαri*;
> 
> stealing another stock from you



I didn't realize they were done until I checked just now.

Thank you Riku!


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2010)

oh sorry, they were kind of buried underneath all of that 

no problem!


----------



## Rima (Apr 15, 2010)

Avatar please. :33

I don't care what you do just make it pretty. 

Edit: Btw, can you PM me my request?


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 15, 2010)

Request: avatar and sig
Stock:   Avvie: 
            Sig:  (though much smaller though of course)
Border Style: whatever you like
Text: "In my field of paper flowers, and candy clouds of lullaby..." (on the sig)

And whatever cool effects you like.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hey riku! I'm really sorry but... I'd like to request something.  but it's ok if you reject it. It's quite troublesome 

could you please make me a ryuichi sakuma set? Junior sized and please put the text "Sleepless Beauty" in the sig and the subtitle/subtext or whatever you call it "Sakuma Ryuichi>>Gravitation" in cursive or something like that. You know, the fancy stuff and please put in the avatar the text "Nittle Grasper" bur other than that, you can do whatever you want with it. Add whatever effects/border you want. thank you so much for reading and I'm sorry to be a bother!

Oh and please put the credit below the image--sort of like snow princess'

Btw congrats on the 205 posts. I actually subscribed to this thread *


----------



## Dark Kiva (Apr 16, 2010)

can you make me a neil dylandy set please, thanks.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2010)

*THE SHOP IS TEMPORARILY CLOSED​
*
*rima*;

pm sent

*rika*;







*amatsu*;

i did your request, but next time, i'd really prefer it if you would use my template because it gets really confusing. if not, i'll reject it. ^__^

also, it was damn hard to find good stocks. sorry about the sig. i don't know how snow princess does credit in her sigs... :/









*kiva*;


----------



## Rubi (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, riku! I absoloutely LOVE it! Thanks a lot! I'll wear the avvie later and I'm so sorry for making it a pain for you... Like I said, it's kind of troublesome and I promise I'll use a template next time. Thanks a gain!

Btw: when'll the shop open again? And good luck!


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2010)

lol, well that's pleasing to know! oh, idk. 2 weeks?


----------



## ArcticSiren (Apr 17, 2010)

> *rika*;



Thank you so much, I love you! pek

Will cred, and I will rep you tomorrow I am out for about 24 hours.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 1, 2010)

reopened



i will warn you, i will be extremely slow in getting your requests done. :]


----------



## Mαri (May 1, 2010)

Riku's back!  I'll be your first request..


Focus on Anri(the girl). Do whatever~


----------



## Damaris (May 1, 2010)

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg 
request for rikuuuuu 

i want a set please you lovely person
go crazy with it


----------



## ~riku~ (May 3, 2010)

*mari*;

it makes me feel so special and skilled for you to be like omg riku's back! <3

i'm pretty lenient on the not-using-the-template thing, but could you  tell me what you want? D: i'm guessing it's an ava like always, right? lmao


anyway, enough of my rambling, here you go~



*damaris*;

hey you <3

sorry for not replying to your VMs, it's exam period and i turned every thing off 

i just want you to know that your pic DID NOT scare me off, it was lovely  you pretty girl >w< *kissu kissu*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mαri (May 3, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *mari*;
> 
> it makes me feel so special and skilled for you to be like omg riku's back! <3
> 
> ...



I just really like your style of avas 

Sometimes people overdo it, but I just love your simplicity :3


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 7, 2010)

Riku your back 
set please~: 

Ava: senior [ yay finally]
border: same style that I always ask for 
text: " Poison"

Sig: to anything you like with it
text: " Nina needs her stage"


----------



## ~riku~ (May 7, 2010)

back and very inactive 

my style's rusty now, sorry ;_;


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 7, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> back and very inactive
> 
> my style's rusty now, sorry ;_;


yay, I bet it will get better 

oh no its alright I love your style so much pek


----------



## Mish (May 7, 2010)

Request: Set plox
Stock: 
Avatar: 
Sig:
Border Style: Anything that looks good.

Thanks


----------



## Rubi (May 8, 2010)

Wow you're back. For some reason, I think your style has improved. Your style is simple and Mari's right. You don't go overboard.


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2010)

OMG RIKU YOU'RE BACK YOU SEXY--- 

Ava;
Stock:    
Ava: senior 
border: no border just square
text: none

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

riku  

avy please 

stock 

squared solid border


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~riku~ (May 8, 2010)

*amatsu*;

thank you; compliments keep me going 


*mish*;

hope you like it >w<


*Spoiler*: __ 
















*kelsey*♥;

hello you <3

>w< i found this one hard, so it's ugly. i'm sorry 



itsmylife;

hi~

didn't know what to do with this tbh


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2010)

wow thats exactly what i wanted XD lol
..do you read minds ally ?

 

hey how r u


----------



## Kelsey (May 8, 2010)

Thank you Riku . Its not ugly >:I


----------



## ~riku~ (May 8, 2010)

*itsmylife*

i wish i could rofl, thanks <3

*kelsey*; 

all that matters is if you're happy with it <3


----------



## Mish (May 8, 2010)

Thank you >w< it's amazing.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 8, 2010)

just remember to credit me please ^__^


----------



## Mαri (May 8, 2010)

Avatar alone as usual, please.
Just do whatever. I don't feel like forcing you to make anything specific, do whatever looks good :3 .


----------



## Damaris (May 8, 2010)

what what 

i wrote you this super long reply to my set, where did it go?
oh well, i don't mind writing it again <3333

basically;
i understand the vm thing--i've got ap exams all this past week, and coming up and omigod it is killing me, it really is. i wish you the best of luck on your own finals and i know you'll do amazing ! 

(i'm glad my face didn't kill you )

and that set asdfjl;
its beautiful it honestly is
i agree with mari; you've got this simple, elegant almost ethereal style that i think we don't see enough of around here and i adore it and you and thank you so so much !
much love,
damaris


----------



## Undaunted (May 8, 2010)

Request: Avatars
Stock: 
Size: Senior & 150x200
Border Style: Your choice.
Text: None.


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border Style: Dotted
Text: John Locke


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 9, 2010)

You said  that you'd take up this request:



.:Jason:. said:


> Hey, I have a bit of an odd request. First, the stock:
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's what I want done. I'd like it if you removed the two guys. That's all. See why it's an odd request?


----------



## ~riku~ (May 9, 2010)

*damaris*;

thank you dear, make sure you do well in those exams! 

<3333

your compliments will kill me *dies*

*mari*;

hello, one of my most faithful customers 

i hope you like it <3





*jotaro*;

hello new customer 



*jason*;

i didn't know whether you wanted the cherry blossoms removed as well so i made both x3


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *jason*;
> 
> i didn't know whether you wanted the cherry blossoms removed as well so i made both x3



I love them both, thank you~


----------



## ~riku~ (May 9, 2010)

*undaunted*;

i made a bit too much >__>


*Spoiler*: _150 x 200_


----------



## ~riku~ (May 9, 2010)

*undaunted*;


*Spoiler*: _ 150 x 150_ 








​


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 9, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock:
Size: Junior
Border Style: 
Text: Adorable Junior~


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *jotaro*;
> 
> hello new customer



Thanks  It looks great pek


----------



## Undaunted (May 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *undaunted*;
> 
> i made a bit too much >__>
> 
> ...





~riku~ said:


> *undaunted*;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ 150 x 150_
> ...


these are amazing 

thanks riku!

i have to wait 24hrs to rep you


----------



## ~riku~ (May 9, 2010)

thank you *jotaro* and *undaunted*!~ 


*jason*;

ui is so cute <3


----------



## Mαri (May 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *mari*;
> 
> hello, one of my most faithful customers
> 
> i hope you like it <3



Thank you


----------



## .:Jason:. (May 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *jason*;
> 
> ui is so cute <3



She is. You don't mind if I use this on  as well, do you?


----------



## ~riku~ (May 9, 2010)

nope, you may~


----------



## Mαri (May 12, 2010)

Just an avatar again
Size 150x150
Do whatever you think is right. :3


----------



## cheshire cat (May 13, 2010)

*Request:* Set please :3
*Size:* Senior
*Border Style:* Solid
No text please.



i dunno but is it possible to have an ava of just the last lady gaga? I like real simple avas with not much colour changes and effects..:b

and the sig with ]just] the 'keep calm and i'm a free bitch baby' with none of the gagas? I tried to do it myself but i failed T____T 

will give loff to you  and if you can't do this then just leave this request <3 thank you riku D <3


----------



## ~riku~ (May 14, 2010)

I am terribly sorry for my tardiness. :[

Forgive me! 


*mari*;

<3




*confetti*;

the last picture is smaller than 150 in height, so I had to make the avatar small, since stretching it distorts the image and loses the quality D:

if you still want that, then let me know, or if you want a different avatar x3









tell me if you want any of the sigs resized


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

set riku do whatever :33

one 125x125 and one 150x150 avatars

sig big also on sig " my true colors" 

just make it look sexy :33


----------



## Andre (May 14, 2010)

Request: set with 150x150 avatars
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border Style: All of them
Text: None

Work your magic lil riku


----------



## NastyNas (May 14, 2010)

Request: Sig
Stock:



Size: Senior
Border Style:Rounded
Text:Y "Loyalty is something that hurts you at times because you can't get youth back"

Is it possible for you to have the first pic on the right and last pic on the left and if possible include him holding the trophy too.

Ps= Hope its not too much.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 14, 2010)

*itsmylife*;

hello~ i hope you like it! 


*Spoiler*: __ 





















*requests*;
~andre
~nas


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *itsmylife*;
> 
> hello~ i hope you like it!
> 
> ...





OMG I LOVE YOU  

also  i couldn't send you and ASS PM jux has been sending alot xDDD


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 14, 2010)

Im so addicted to how you make my sets riku 
set please:

*Spoiler*: __ 







ava: 150 x 150
border: having something different ( anything will do since I trust you)
focus on hatsunemiku


sig: anything will do, go wild with it


----------



## Mαri (May 14, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> I am terribly sorry for my tardiness. :[
> 
> Forgive me!
> 
> ...



Thank you, riku. They are great


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 14, 2010)

I don't know if this would be considered a spoiler buuut...


Request: Transparency set
Stock:  (Of the girl)
Size: Senior
Border Style: none
Text: none


----------



## cheshire cat (May 14, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *confetti*;
> 
> the last picture is smaller than 150 in height, so I had to make the avatar small, since stretching it distorts the image and loses the quality D:
> 
> ...



zomg no no no it looks so awesome  thanks so much dear, this is what i wanted <3

will loff and cred <3


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Avatar of the panel on the right please.


----------



## Laex (May 14, 2010)

Av plz, 150x200 :3


----------



## ~riku~ (May 15, 2010)

*requests*;
~andre
~nas
~stella
~cap'n
~jotaro
~laex



will get them done today


----------



## ~riku~ (May 16, 2010)

okay so


i am a horrible person.


my goddamn PS won't even open so i can't get any of this done until tuesday night. i am very sorry ;__;


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 17, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> okay so
> 
> 
> *i am a horrible person.*
> ...



No you arn't!  You're sweet for telling us AND taking all our requests!


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 17, 2010)

Wow!! Such a unique style! I am in *LOVE* with your graphics.

I know it's gonna be a while(and I don't mind) C: But, can I have a request?

*Request: * Set
*Stock:* 
*Size: * Junior...I think. But I'd prefer the size to be *398x225*
*Border Style: * dotted
*Text:* "Sweet & Sexy" And then the words "CloudxAerith" somewhere.

+rep and credit if done. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ~riku~ (May 18, 2010)

you guys are so sweet 


I reinstalled PS so they'll be done by night~

any more requests? After I finish these, shop's temporarily closing


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 18, 2010)

aww it is?  I love your work so much 
dont worry I can wait riku just take your time


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2010)

one more request ally :33

set 

both sizes for avys :33 focus on  sasuke  sig big :33 

border semi rounded make it look like this 





on sig have "addicted to your touch"
make it smexy :33

*stock*




thanks


----------



## ~riku~ (May 20, 2010)

sorry they're extremely late

i'm so srsly sorry ;A;



*Spoiler*: _andre_ 

















*cred when using please! ^-^ (already repped me)*​


*rep&cred*​


----------



## ~riku~ (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _stella_ 










*Spoiler*: _cap'n_ 
















*Spoiler*: _jotaro_ 











*rep&cred*​


----------



## ~riku~ (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _laex_ 











*credit when using please! ^-^ (already repped me)*​


-



*requests;*
Ishinoue~
itsmylife~
supernova~
eternal~


these will get done tomorrow hopefully...​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 21, 2010)

Avatar please.
Stock : 
150x150
Text: Hohenheim


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 21, 2010)

request: transparent avatar please
stock: 
Size:150 x 150
Border Style: no border please transparent
Text: Eternale


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (May 21, 2010)

Oh... i see what you mean with "Linked your shop"

I don't mind it :]


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2010)

Riku 


Avatar please~
Stock :  
150x150
Text: none


----------



## RockpiRate (May 21, 2010)

*a set with this please *

*av. 150x150 and 100x100 with Jack's face 
border like my avatar now on the sig. and the av. 
    10ks in advance 
edit:
about the border  sry i change my av so check this out
example: *


----------



## Laex (May 21, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _laex_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's so perfect  Will definitly cred 

edit: And i'll do it again too


----------



## Laex (May 21, 2010)

So, another av if you're not too busy >3 Some extra effects another random brush/texture compared to the previous av would be nice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Could you use most/all of him? :3


----------



## ~riku~ (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ishinoue_ 



couldn't do your preferred size because it would've distorted the image...sorry! >w<








*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 















*Spoiler*: _eternal_ 





you wanted a senior...but you're a junior member. so I made both ^_^








*rep&cred*​



*requests*;
rock~
laex~
amatsu~​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 23, 2010)

It looks awesome 

Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (May 23, 2010)

its awesome


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 23, 2010)

Oooh, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bluebeard (May 23, 2010)

_Request: _ Set
_Stock:_ 
_Size_: Senior 
_Border Style:_ None 
_Text:_ The Magician


----------



## ღMomoღ (May 24, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _ishinoue_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww,u r the best honey,thank u so much^^


----------



## Stella Loussier (May 25, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: _stella_
> 
> 
> ...



 thank you riku pek​


----------



## ~riku~ (May 26, 2010)

*requests*;
rock~
laex~
amatsu~
bluebeard~​

okay I'll try to get these done today guys, sorry. 

I had exams, my next one will be in around two weeks, so I should have time to do them~


----------



## Rubi (May 26, 2010)

Riku is it ok if I add another avatar to my request?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 26, 2010)

Avatar please
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 
Text: The Phoenix


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 26, 2010)

Set please
Senior Size
Text: "Certain Things Can Hurt Us In Life......""........But They Can Also Help Us Grow Stronger...."
no font preferance
avatar: of face
avatar and sig rounded
add any other effects that you think will make it look nice
Note: just to make sure its known i dont want any part of the sig cut away. by that i mean dont center it on the guy. keep the wing included

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Andre (May 26, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> sorry they're extremely late
> 
> i'm so srsly sorry ;A;
> 
> ...




Thanks, Riku. Sorry I'm so late picking these up, I've been inactive lately. 

Reps for doing such an awesome job.​


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 27, 2010)

Request: set, but make it colorful and majestic with epic effects, etc 
Stock: 
Size: 
*Spoiler*: _Junior?_ 





Signature images can be no larger than 650x200 pixels and 500k size.


The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.


The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.



Border Style: Dashed
Text: No


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2010)

ally set please

dotted with white borders 

both size for avys 

do what you do with effects

on sig " let this song free me, let this music save me"

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (May 27, 2010)

ally set please 

make it really beautiful 

dotted with white borders big

both size for avys 

do what you do with effects

on sig Iwasawa tears   "let this song free me, let this music save me  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (May 28, 2010)

Request: avatar
Stock: 
Size: senior
Border Style: whatever looks best


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 28, 2010)

Riku 
Size-800 x 262
Match This Skin-
Stock-
Text-PokeEarth
A Text Based Pokemon RPG


----------



## Rubi (May 29, 2010)

Sorry riku I deleted my request ;___;


----------



## ~riku~ (May 29, 2010)

Guys, I'll start them tomorrow. Sorry for not doing them - I promise I wasn't being lazy! I had a blood test and got a hugeass injection stuck inside my arm which turned into a very red/purple lumpy bruise and I couldn't move my arm and I was very busy today. T___T


----------



## Rubi (May 29, 2010)

Hope you're alright  you shouldn't trust injectors!


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2010)

WHAT OMG are you ok????


----------



## ~riku~ (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, I just needed a blood test because I'm not very well. >w<

Could be simply anaemia, or something else. I was putting it off for way too long though (because I'm scared of injections). I cried though, I'm such a baby.  But it hurt so much. ;___;


----------



## Quincy James (May 29, 2010)

Now I feel bad about requesting ;3;
Only work on it if you're well, otherwise I'll feel bad 

But ONLY WHEN YOU'RE well I would like a senior set using 

omg get well soon


----------



## Damaris (May 29, 2010)

riku riku in the hour of my need i have flown to you ;_____________;
i know that i am like eight hundred light years behind everyone in comicland
but i just finished this issue and everything hurts...i don't understand where all these tears are coming from ;______________; CAPTAIN AMERICAAAAAAAA


ahem

please make it as beautiful and lovely as all your sets are
a tribute to the great fallen hero and his friendship with tony stark
if i could get a version with the text "everything i should have already said" and one w/o text that would be great
and oh yeah, it's a set please sorry for not mentioning that earlier i'm a dumbass

AND LAST BUT CERTAINLY NEVER LEAST 
please feel better soon riku riku !


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 29, 2010)

hope everything works out


----------



## Red (Jun 1, 2010)

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Size: 400 X 120 (or something along that ratio)
Border Style: White
Text: Nay


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 2, 2010)

Riku you have a shop  Do me :33*
Request:* set
*Stock:* * Size:* Senior
*Border Style:* what you like
*Text:* what you like if any, keep the Japanese thing if ok


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 2, 2010)

*requests*;
rock~
laex~
amatsu~
bluebeard~
idiot~
lucien~
itsy~
vegeta~
quincy~
damaris~
red~
izzy~​


shit, it's built up 

I'll try to start these today~ x3  bear with me please, I have six exams next week and I haven't even got time to _revise_ because I'm still catching up with overdue work T__T /riku's fault
no more requesting for the time being!


----------



## Rubi (Jun 2, 2010)

Riku I'm cancelling my request, Kay?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 2, 2010)

roger            ~


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2010)

Cancelling mine as well. :33


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 2, 2010)

i feel terrible now rofl, I'm sorry ;___;


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2010)

Well you seem to have a lot on your hands at the moment, so the best I could do was cancel my request. 

So don't feel bad. :33


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 2, 2010)

I STILL WOULDN'T MIND DOING IT THOUGH

seriously, if you're only canceling 'cos you think it's too much for me, don't do that okay >w<


----------



## Rubi (Jun 2, 2010)

You aren't troubled at all?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 2, 2010)

no. how else am I supposed to survive without all these requests. they're like, equivalent to ego-stroking


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 2, 2010)

yo ally do you want me to help yu 

i can take some of the requests????


----------



## Rubi (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok im requesting it again! Can I have my original spot


----------



## Damaris (Jun 2, 2010)

all of you cancel your requests so i can have delicious riku 

but the real point of this post is to say that if you do take another worker riku, i'd still like to have mine done by you if that's okay.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2010)

Riku my image is gone(stupid imgur) 

I shall cancel and wait till you finish your current requests.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 6, 2010)

okay guys, I'm putting this shop on hiatus for real now. I feel like a shithead because I haven't finished the requests, but I have 3 weeks filled with exams everyday, and am so stressed, and have no time to get these done. please understand me 

I said I would close this shop like 3 pages ago or more, but more people requested and I didn't have the heart to close it 

I'm so sorry, would you mind waiting? if not, once the shop re-opens, just delete your posts...

I got two done though...


*Spoiler*: _rock_ 










*Spoiler*: _laex_ 











*rep&cred*​


----------



## Distracted (Jun 6, 2010)

Locking by request.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

AILI YOU OPEN THE SHOP AGAIN


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 4, 2011)

how did you find out so quickly?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 4, 2011)

WHAT! Right when I took back my request. I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 4, 2011)

go ahead and re-request :3

i'm going to update the OP and stuff too :3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

anyway set

avy on the dark haired girl 170x220 and 150x150



do what ever you want 

dotted white borders

on sig " these stars that  are above us are the only witnesses "


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

reserving my spot,
will request in a min ;3 [or so]


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 4, 2011)

alisha said:


> go ahead and re-request :3
> 
> i'm going to update the OP and stuff too :3



yes .

 :33


----------



## Alien (Feb 5, 2011)

Request: two ava's
    Stock:  & 
    Size: 150x200
    Border Style: anything but rounded
    Text: Samus Aran (on both). I love your text effects 
    Notes: please get rid off the white background in the second stock if possible and don't make the first one too bright. I have to wear manly ava's once in a while or people will call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) again . You can do what you want with the second one.

<3


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 5, 2011)

*kagura;*





*izzy;*

sorry izzy but i wasn't sure what i could do with this one  to fit the whole of hebi meant that it had to be this size :<





*alien;*

i shall work on yours later, alien dear


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2011)

i love it  

will wear soon


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 5, 2011)

alisha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFYOU seriously passed my expectations. It's just like I would have wanted. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 5, 2011)

Senior set


150x150
uh, do whatever you think looks epic


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 9, 2011)

sorry for the delay, i've been in feeling unwell/in hospital recently so i didn't have time to work on the requests 



*Spoiler*: _milkshake_ 




​






*Spoiler*: _alien_ 





if it's too bright, tell me and i'll change it (i can't tell >w<)





​






_please remember to credit, and thank you <3_​


----------



## Alien (Feb 9, 2011)

Alisha 

Is everything okay now ?

Ava's <3


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 9, 2011)

oh alien, you and your borders 

the borderless one looks best imo

anyway i'm not okay unfortunately, still can't sleep properly because i can't breathe, my goddamn asthma's killing me 

BUT, i am not in hospital anymore!


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 9, 2011)

I am aroused  thank you alisha ~

can I request again? only if you're well though because *____* 

*Banner*

Text: Can I have one that says "The Naruto x Ino FC"
and another that says "Goodies"
Make it sparklez and hawt.


----------



## Naked (Feb 9, 2011)

*Request:* Set.
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border Style:* None
*Text:* You can leave what's there or delete it.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 10, 2011)

ali 

set you choose the stock

dotted white borders 






if you choose the first stock have on it "don't let me fool you i can kill you"

if you choose the second stock have on it " Don"t you dare touch her or i will kick your ass" 

170x220 and 150x150 xD

thanks love


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 13, 2011)

I shall attempt to get these all done as soon as I can, hopefully today (minor crisis has arisen.) 

I'm very sorry <3 

*requests;*
~milky
~snacks
~kagura


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 13, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border Style: whichever looks best
Text: GODTIER (and in smaller letters Nepeta Leijon)

Mucho thanks in advance Riku


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _milkshake_ 










*Spoiler*: _naked snacks_ 









credit please!



*kagura & mist puppet;*

did you want the text on the avatar/sig or both?​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2011)

just the sigs xD


----------



## Naked (Feb 15, 2011)

alisha said:


> *Spoiler*: _naked snacks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, will wear in a bit.

24'd from spreading. >


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 15, 2011)

okay *kagura*, i shall work on it now then~

*naked snacks*, repping is not required :3


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 15, 2011)

WOOT WOOT. thank you alisha <3 I love it 
hope you feel better too


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Just the sig for me.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

^ alisha doesn't like doing SS you should change the stock


----------



## Alien (Feb 17, 2011)

Request type: ava
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Border: your choice lol
Effects: i love the the stock so maybe not too much effects. I dunno, i trust you so you can do whatever you think will look best
Text: "Diablo" in the exocet font (downloadable here:). You can use another Gothic-ish font if you think this one won't look good.


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 18, 2011)

*mist puppet;*








*kagura;*






I hope you both like it. Please remember to *credit*. ^_^


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 18, 2011)

i love it  thanks :33


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 18, 2011)

i am glad you like it 


*alien; *

i'll work on yours as soon as my new les paul guitar stops distracting me 

*vampire princess;*

yeah, i don't do sasusaku here lol


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 18, 2011)

alisha said:


> i am glad you like it
> 
> 
> *alien; *
> ...



I changed the stock.


----------



## Alien (Feb 19, 2011)

alisha said:


> *alien; *
> 
> i'll work on yours as soon as my new les paul guitar stops distracting me
> l



Lol alright


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 20, 2011)

*vampire princess;*

i'll work on yours tomorrow; there's something i want to do to it, so i can't just do a quick job on it now (it's pretty late and i'm tired), i want to make it look nice lol

sorry >_<

*alien;*

i actually did yours yesterday, forgot to post it >_>;

however, i didn't know what to do with it and idk if it look nice ~_~

i'm really bad with these kinda things 

so you don't have to credit me since i didn't do much, but i feel bad that you already repped me (even though you don't have to rep in my shop) 

sorry if you don't like it - i still have the psd, so you can tell me to change anything to the way you want and i can still edit it (please feel free to) :3


----------



## Alien (Feb 20, 2011)

No they're brilliant. Looks a lot better than my feeble attempt at it lol. 

Thank you <3

Credit will be given. I insist


----------



## Sunako (Feb 22, 2011)

Set request
Size: Senior

Everything else is up to you


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 25, 2011)

*attention;*

my laptop is stupid and broken and refuses to turn on which causes great inconvenience as i cannot work on your requests and other important things. i am very sorry. ~_~

you can cancel or wait. once again, my apologies.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't mind waiting but can you give an estimate of how long you think your laptop will be down?


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 26, 2011)

tbh, i have no idea. i have a shitload of work to do as well and it's all on my laptop. and i only have Ps on my laptop (and i needed it for work as well.) my laptop was already broken and they took a month to fix it (and it turned out like this lol) so they may take another whole fucking month again. you can take your request to another shop - i'm sorry ~_~


----------

